# Heather's Buckling and foster boy



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The orphan buckling from Legacy -


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Awww She's such a great Mom! Legacy's boy is looking great! You did an awesome job saving him!

P.S. How is it that almost every baby in the last few weeks is a heavily broken buckskin?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't want to talk about it Natalie - LOL!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Mwahaha!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Very cute!!!!!! That is great that she took on the foster baby as well! Which of your Myo's are due.... preggy pics????? LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Tina and Rosie are both due. I bred them to the Nigi - Tina has blue eyes and an extra teat. Both girls are white with a hint of black.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yay Legacy! What a nice girl you have there!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww, so cute the pic with both of the boys with "mom"-I'm sure orphan buckling appreciates his foster mom.  
Congrats on the new boy. :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so excited - Heather and the two boys and Legacy and the two boys are all going to one home next weekend so biological momma and foster momma all get to stay together!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is precious...  ...what a great mom..... definitely a keeper.... :thumb: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Very cute and congrats on the fostering. Much better then the bottle feeding one goes though...great job.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

So very cute!


----------

